# african knife fish. eye problems.



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

I got 4 African knife fish from the shop 2 days ago, and they are all very beautiful except the smallest guy seems to have what looks like a film over both his eyes, the other 3 have nice clear eyes, but this poor guy looks like he has cataracts. this is the first time i have seen them all properly since getting them and because they don't let people choose the fish they want at the shop I cant tell if he had this problem when i got him. Any ideas what this is? I will try to up load a photo asap.

Thanks.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*This condition is most likely a bacterial infection, brought on by poor water conditions at the LFS. Start by changing 25% of the tank water, and treating with stress coat, next remove any carbon from your filters and begin treating with Marycin. Im a firm believer in QT tanks, where fish can be treated separately from your main tank, but in some cases i know this is not possible.*


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

thankyou for the reply, I will change the water later tongiht when i get home, i'm not able to get to the shop until thursday to buy marycin, but I have pimafix. would it help to treat with that until i can go to the shop?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Pimafix is a very good and natural remedy for both fungal, and bacterial problems and can be used alone or in conjunction with Melafix if you think this case is severe. In your situation i would start the product you have on hand and see what the results are by the time you get ready to go to the LFS. Could be you might not have to go at all *


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

ok, so i have been using pimafix to treat the eye problem, and now white spot has appeared. I have now run out of pimafix, but i have a bottle of protazin. On the back it says not to be used with african mormyrids. Now im kind of new to this game, so im not sure whether the fish i have fall under that category or not.

African knife fish
pleco
fire eel
spaghtti eel

I have read that its best to increase the water temperature, so i will do that. can i treat this with the bottle of protazin, or is it best to go to the store and get another bottle of pimafix?

thanks


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 10, 2009)

Ich can be treated simply by adding 1 tsp salt/gallon of water and raising the temp to 80. The warmer temp will speed up the life cycle of the parasite, and the salt will kill it when it leaves the fish to continue its life cycle.
Unlike some other meds, salt won't harm scaleless or other sensitive fish.


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

ok, this may be a silly question, but type of salt can i use? obviously not table salt?

also, i have the temperature upto 80 now. after I add the salt, how long do i leave it until i do a water change?


----------



## sezra (Apr 17, 2009)

ok, so the shops are shut for the weekend, can i use protazin with the fish i have in the tank?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 10, 2009)

I wouldn't recomend it w/out doing some more research first. Check the manufacturers website for more info and/or google the product to see if anyone else has posted about using it.


----------

